# Coati boredom busting ideas please!



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I will be welcoming a little boy Coati in mid - October and can barely contain my excitement :lol2: I have pretty much everything sorted - feeding, indoor/outdoor enclosures, locks on cupboards etc. Just need some enrichment ideas.
I don't want to spend a fortune on toys he won't play with, so any tried and tested suggestions will be most welcome! I have a couple of doggy 'puzzle' type games which my Sally loves, but that's about it really apart from the digging pit in the garden. Any more ideas?


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

I bought a pop up Y shaped tunnel for the raccoons and they really seem to love it . I also fill plastic cups full of fruit, veg and a chopped marshmallow and fill them with water and freeze them. Keeps them busy for hours, can't see it not working for coati:2thumb:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you for that! :2thumb:


----------



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

I made a wooden box screwed a thread to the inside and put a new mop head in and filled wIthaca bugs and fruit with holes just big enough for thier hands/fingers so they have to feel and root about to get Their treats out. Used this method for lots of different animals. Not 100% sure what treats u would want to put in but works for many things. Would recommend the string mop though


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Interesting!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

tdbexotics said:


> I made a wooden box screwed a thread to the inside and put a new mop head in and filled wIthaca bugs and fruit with holes just big enough for thier hands/fingers so they have to feel and root about to get Their treats out. Used this method for lots of different animals. Not 100% sure what treats u would want to put in but works for many things. Would recommend the string mop though


Like that idea.....i'm going to nick that :2thumb:

I made a large hammock out of old netting and filled it with ball-pool balls. Kenny loves diving in it and throwing the balls everywhere.....obv the net needs refilling every so often.

Noise making dog toys are always popular (but need to be quite tough or they won't last).

A block of wood hung up with paw-sized holes drilled in it makes a good place to stash treats/smear peanut butter etc.

A large wooden box filled with dirt is a great place to root for grubs.

Rotten logs from your local woods are great for destruction too.

I'm always on the lookout for new ideas, so hopefully someone else will come along with some.


----------



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

Bit different but my ducks love their baby's rattle which I drilled and filled with mealies


----------



## Jafna (Jun 7, 2012)

Got my two a kong wobbler.... Sounds dodgy I know but I put mario worms in it and they go mad for it, specially my little girl. I have a vid of her using it which I shall attempt to put on YouTube and share!

We also use a lot of boxes for feeding, stuff them with food and make them difficult to get into.... Dotting peppermint essence round the enclosure keeps them both snuffling for ages too...or toothpaste!

My personal favourite is giving them tough whole fruits, watermelon, pineapple etc. takes them a good while to disembowel them!


----------



## Samiwolton (Jul 10, 2011)

Definetly going to try that mop idea for mine and the ball pit in the hammock, mine has wood with holes in hung from the ceiling, and holes in the branches he climbs on to put insects and fruit in, and a hammock, and a digging box


----------



## Jafna (Jun 7, 2012)

Coati enrichment - YouTube

There, I think that's it....


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Loads of fab ideas - I can see me building some sort of giant playground now :lol2:
So with a youngster, is there anything any of you would say is NOT safe??


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Ceap teddies from you local car boot are always good to destroy......make sure they don't have beans in. The toughest ones are teletubbies (they'll last a good week or so!)


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm going on a charity shop crawl tomorrow....


----------



## RoninUK (Aug 30, 2007)

I made a treats stash too but used a coconut. Drill it and hang it for the birds to eat the inside out then make more holes in different sizes and stash treats in it. My girl seemed to like the rough texture and the fact she could spin it and see what came out.

Get some plastic containers too small for the coati's nose to fit into and wash them out before putting treats in the bottom. Bungle would spend hours trying to get the last trace of jam or honey from the bottom with her tongue and then bring me the containers to refill..

Get some adult locusts and let them loose several at a time and watch the coati try to figure out how to catch them all at once. 

Mark


----------

